# Advice Please - Sage SGP to Niche Zero?



## matttan90 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi all,

I currently have a Sage DTP + SGP set-up. Love this forum and have learnt alot on technique, grinders, espresso machines and water (ashbeck at the moment).

I think I would like to spend some monies to upgrade my SGP towards a better grinder and get a Niche. Gone through lots of the forum threads, and thought it would be a great affordable step up. I think I'm almost convinced already that it will be better.

I guess what I want to know is whether other members have done the same upgrade SGP -> Niche, and have a DTP as well. And how much did the Niche improve your brews on the DTP? Would the DTP present itself as a bottleneck, and I get little to none perceived improvements?

Thanks once again!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Loads of threads already and that is a YES from the Delmonte Man


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I was using the Sage grinder on my Oracle then added a niche. A subjective experience but the Niche is streets ahead of the Sage grinder in cup quality it produces. Also will do brewed if you have an mind to try.

The machine is temp stable so should be fine to use with a good grinder.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

40mm conic vs 63mm conic plus single dosing, sounds like upgrade to me.


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

I did this exact upgrade, also have the DTP.

The Niche made a surprisingly big difference to the flavour of my coffee, more than I expected. It is better is every single way by some margin, I'm very happy with the upgrade but now I'm also upgrading the DTP.


----------



## matttan90 (Apr 11, 2019)

Jony said:


> Loads of threads already and that is a YES from the Delmonte Man


Haha! I youtubed the delmonte man..

Thanks all. It was good to know your experiences. I think I'll push the trigger and get the Niche (then I get to be one of the cool kids on the 200page long Niche thread lol).

Nick, I'm sure I'll be following your footsteps (or upgrade steps) eventually! Enjoy your new machine!


----------



## matttan90 (Apr 11, 2019)

Except... the Niche just sold out...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

matttan90 said:


> Except... the Niche just sold out...


I am sure more will come shortly


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I believe I received an email today that more are now in stock, @matttan90


----------



## matttan90 (Apr 11, 2019)

Forgot to mention that I've pulled the trigger! Awaiting delivery this Tuesday


----------



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

matttan90 said:


> Forgot to mention that I've pulled the trigger! Awaiting delivery this Tuesday


 I think i'll be joining you soon, did you go for the black or white niche, i cant seem to be able to decide on the colour


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

TheHToad said:


> I think i'll be joining you soon, did you go for the black or white niche, i cant seem to be able to decide on the colour


 I can help you there...if you like lighter colours, go for white, if you like darker colours, go for the black....if you like both...flip a coin.


----------



## matttan90 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hey. Welcome! I was skeptical, but pleasantly proven wrong, but I could taste an improvement (which is actually all that really matters).

I've got the White, but of course it is up to your personal preferences, and how it goes along with your other stuff. If we're talking purely on aesthetics, I thought the white looks better, because the actual Niche logo is in a black circle. White kinda accentuates that part of the grinder and now it becomes 3 tone - wood, white, black. Also, I was afraid that the white would yellow over time like some plastics, but having it in my hands, I believe it has a metal outer case (might be wrong), and my completely unsubstantiated subjective judgement is that it wouldn't yellow over time.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

matttan90 said:


> Hey. Welcome! I was skeptical, but pleasantly proven wrong, but I could taste an improvement (which is actually all that really matters).
> 
> I've got the White, but of course it is up to your personal preferences, and how it goes along with your other stuff. If we're talking purely on aesthetics, I thought the white looks better, because the actual Niche logo is in a black circle. White kinda accentuates that part of the grinder and now it becomes 3 tone - wood, white, black. Also, I was afraid that the white would yellow over time like some plastics, but having it in my hands, I believe it has a metal outer case (might be wrong), and my completely unsubstantiated subjective judgement is that it wouldn't yellow over time.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 Good to hear of your impressions, as of today, I have joined the club, snatched the last one of this batch's niche black, somehow the google images from other people seem to show the black one as more appealing compared to the official images


----------

